# Show us your enclosures



## Adictv (Nov 5, 2008)

Show us your enclosures


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 5, 2008)

you first


----------



## shaggymelb (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/euca-mulch-substrate-94858


----------



## shaggymelb (Nov 5, 2008)

OOps...try
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/new-enclosure-fixed-white-balance-95428


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 5, 2008)

o well someone went!
these are old pics i'll go take some later if i remember....all set up completely different now!

nice enclosure btw! looks really good! i'll be getting some fake plants hopefully for my birthday so hopefully i can make it look good like that!


----------



## zan777 (Nov 5, 2008)

nice cages luke. whats up in the top one? dragon of some sort?


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 5, 2008)

hey again!
was bothered to go get some pics and upload them!......

so here they are:

my rack for the baby snakes:







childrens:


















blueys:






bredlis:














spotteds:










new tank being built (for spotteds):






enjoy 

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## grizz (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is mine.


----------



## tenacres1100 (Nov 5, 2008)

this is going to be my enclosure


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 5, 2008)

Couple of mine ..


----------



## hodges (Nov 5, 2008)

dickyknee i absolutely love the gecko enclosure


----------



## ozphobia (Nov 5, 2008)

*Jungle house*




This is my Jungle house


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Nov 5, 2008)

There Are Some Nice Looking Enclosures That People Have.
This is The Place My Girl Calls Home....


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 5, 2008)

hodges said:


> dickyknee i absolutely love the gecko enclosure



Cheers mate , they seem pretty happy in there too ....


----------



## dreamkiller (Nov 5, 2008)

this is my girls home..... 2 yr old bredli called Bindi..


----------



## Gavin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey dickyknee, who made those enclosures?? did it come with those stickers of the species?


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 5, 2008)

Gavin said:


> Hey dickyknee, who made those enclosures?? did it come with those stickers of the species?



I make the enclosures and cards .....
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-food-accessories-and-services/cage-cards-new-list-95029


----------



## Marto167 (Nov 5, 2008)

my 2 enclosures


----------



## Adictv (Nov 5, 2008)

i think thats all of them!


----------



## Reptilian66 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Outdoor Sand Monitor Enclosure*

Here you can see my outdoor Sand Monitor Enclosure, that l keep 2 females and 2 males Desert Sand Monitor's in all year around here in Melbourne, and they sure love living in it.


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 5, 2008)

Just a few of mine. From left to right, Coastal. Green tree frogs, Roughy (currently housing another coastal), darwin then another coastal. The last two aren't quite finished


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Nov 5, 2008)

Mudimans said:


> Just a few of mine. From left to right, Coastal. Green tree frogs, Roughy (currently housing another coastal), darwin then another coastal. The last two aren't quite finished


 

wow they look great how do u get into them?


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 5, 2008)

I have doors on the back. I just have to be a little careful when opening them as i can't see the snakes. The doors are the only thing i'm not really happy about, i really like the front being nice and clean with no sliding glass or hinges, just a really nice display but now that i'm getting a few i'm fast running out of space because i can't push them right up against the wall, i only have room for 2 maybe 3 more


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Nov 5, 2008)

Mudimas That is awesome!!!!
Can i see ppls enclosures of spiny tails and tails!!
I NEED IDEAS!!!


----------



## No-two (Nov 5, 2008)

Reptilian66 said:


> Here you can see my outdoor Sand Monitor Enclosure, that l keep 2 females and 2 males Desert Sand Monitor's in all year around here in Melbourne, and they sure love living in it.


 

Wow! Thanks fantastic, how much did somthing like that set you back? :| How's it heated? I think it deserves it's own thread with more pics/info .

Congrats very nice enclosure


----------



## AUSGECKO (Nov 5, 2008)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> Mudimas That is awesome!!!!
> Can i see ppls enclosures of spiny tails and tails!!
> I NEED IDEAS!!!


 Here is a couple of pics of my S. ciliaris enclosure


----------



## Reptilian66 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi NO-TWO,

Thanks for the compliments in regards to my outdoor enclosure that l keep my Sand Monitor's in.
This was built in early 2002, and the timber is Exterior Plywood 19mm thick-the sand pit is made from Treated pine, the size of this enclosure is 12 foot long-8 foot wide-3 foot high- the roof is made from Polycarbon that help to keep the sand pit dry all year around, in the middle of the sand pit where you see 2 power leads going into the sand, they a connected to 2-160watt Radiant Panel Heaters, that provide a hot spot in the middle of the sand pit for the Sand Monitor's to keep warm, on each side of the sand pit you can see 2 plastic tubes, that lead into a hide box, the hide box on the left has 1-50watt Radiant Panel Heater attached to the roof of the hide box, so the Sand Monitor's can keep warm in a enclosed area.

This enclose cost me nearly $4000-00 Dollars to get built, and it will last for a long time as long as its kept clean and given a fresh coat of paint .


----------



## Lukey_Boy (Nov 5, 2008)

nice enclosures guys.heres mine,these pics were taken before i fitted it out with branches and proper hides.


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Nov 6, 2008)

mudimans i love your room that you have allocated to them its amazing!

Were currently in a click clack here so my enclosure really isn't much but i love looking and getting ideas from you all  

so very jealous of many of you


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 16, 2008)

mudimans that room is awsome! that is really really sweet! i love it! you've given me an idea too so thatnks heap! but that is stunning really! well done!

Dicky: awsome enclosures as always!


----------



## froglet (Nov 16, 2008)

i just got a v70 snake rack, i decided to put my pair of knobtail geckos in there as well


----------



## Adictv (Nov 16, 2008)

love the geckos FROGLET i got some yesterday there so cool


----------



## shane14 (Nov 16, 2008)

Adictv said:


> i think thats all of them!



Hey whats the measurements 4 that exo-terra? and what type of frogs you keep in there?


----------



## krefft (Nov 16, 2008)

Freedom Breeder rack


----------



## Adictv (Nov 16, 2008)

hi shane13



its 30/30/45 and i have dainty tree grogs in there


----------



## shane14 (Nov 16, 2008)

Adictv said:


> hi shane13
> 
> 
> 
> its 30/30/45 and i have dainty tree grogs in there



What size are they? bcoz i have the same size enclosure and dont know what to do with it! are the about the size of northern green tree frogs?


----------



## froglet (Nov 16, 2008)

Adictv said:


> love the geckos FROGLET i got some yesterday there so cool


 
Yeah they are awesome, only got the male abut a week ago. they seem to be enjoying their new tub


----------



## Australis (Nov 16, 2008)

Did you have to import it yourself krefft?
**** hot looking racks those.


----------



## krefft (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes. I brought 4 racks in for some friends and me. The exchange rate was alot better but they still cost about 5K to get delivered etc. Great racks though.


----------



## Adictv (Nov 16, 2008)

shane13 said:


> What size are they? bcoz i have the same size enclosure and dont know what to do with it! are the about the size of northern green tree frogs?



there about 4cm at the most great little frogs


----------



## Adictv (Nov 16, 2008)

froglet said:


> Yeah they are awesome, only got the male abut a week ago. they seem to be enjoying their new tub



Thats great this is a pic of the enclosure i have for my little ones i put it in another thread but ill show it again


----------

